# Feeding Pig Back Fat to Chickens



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

I read in a book about raising pigs that the back fat of the pig can be used to feed Chickens. I saved the back fat from my pig last year with the intentions of rendering the lard for baking but we have not gotten around to it and really don't bake that much anyway. So I was thinking about feeding it to the Chickens. I have a dozen Cornish X that are about 3 weeks old. How do I feed the back fat to them? Should I just dice it up and let them have it? Should I cover it in Crumble to entice them? Will the back fat attract Fisher Cats, Coyotes or raccoon? Can I feed it right up to butchering day or should I cut it back before? This is my first time raising poultry so I am clueless.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Haven't done it.

I'd probably render it into lard and mix it with grain like you feed to song birds. But then, I wouldn't be feeding fat back to my chickens. Not that I think it would hurt them. To me, it is too valuable to feed to the chickens.

Here, it would go into sausage making and any unused would go into dog food. I mix fat into ground elk when I use that to make chorizo sausage, and sometimes, that fat is difficult to come by.


----------

